# Impacted stool?



## JustGrace (Jul 3, 2013)

How do you know if you have an impacted stool or if it just constipation?

I do not really get any severe abdominal pains at all but i noticed recently that when i do go to the bathroom, and when i push a little bit my bowels feel sore?

this constipation thing has made me pretty miserable these last couple of months..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This site has some differences in symptoms listed.

http://symptomchecker.about.com/od/Diagnoses/constipation-and-impaction.htm

Symptoms

Symptoms of constipation include:


Fewer than three bowel movements per week
Small, hard, dry stools that are difficult or painful to pass
The need to strain excessively to have a bowel movement
A feeling that your rectum is not empty after a bowel movement
Frequent use of enemas, laxatives or suppositories

Symptoms of fecal impaction include:


Passing stool involuntarily because of liquid stool leaking around the impacted mass of feces (can be mistaken for diarrhea)
Abdominal pain, especially after meals
A persistent urge to move the bowels
Nausea and vomiting
Headache
Poor appetite, weight loss
Malaise (a generally sick feeling)
If the problem is not treated, dehydration, rapid pulse, rapid breathing, fever, agitation, confusion and urinary incontinence

And if the impaction becomes and obstruction nothing gets past it and you won't even be able to pass gas.


----------



## JustGrace (Jul 3, 2013)

okay i guess im just very constipated lol..

thank you Kathleen


----------

